# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Տնտեսագիտությանը վերաբերող տարբեր նյութեր կարող ես գտնել այս թեմայում:

## Katka

Գուցե կայքում նորացումներ կատարվեն և իմ առաջարկությունը տեղին չլինի, բայց ամեն դեպքում գոնե ժամանակավոր առաջարկում եմ.
1.Այս թեմայում և միայն այս թեմայում  գրել տնտեսագիտությանը վերաբերող ռեֆերատների, կուրսայինների, մի խոսքով, տնտեսագիտական նյութերի վերնագրերը, որոնք մեզ անհրաժեշտ են և ուզում ենք, որ ակումբցիները օգնեն:
Տնտեսագիտությունը եկեք այս դեպքում լայն իմաստով նայենք և ներառենք նաև բիզնեսին, հաշվապահությանը, մարքեթինգին առնչվող նյութեր:
2. Այս թեմայում տեղադրենք մեր մոտ առկա տնտեսագիտության մասին հետաքրքիր նյութերը և գրենք հետաքրքիր տնտեսագիտական նյութեր պարունակող լինքեր:

Հը՞, ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------

Adriano (07.06.2009), davidus (23.03.2010), Yevuk (20.09.2009), Գանգրահեր (06.10.2010), Հիդրոգեն (23.03.2010), Մանուլ (24.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

Մարդիկ, բացի gov. am-ից՝ մեր հակաճգնաժամային ծրագրերի մասին որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ ինֆորմացիա իմանալ: Կա՞ն կատարված աշխատանքների մասին հաշվետվություններ:

----------

Adriano (07.06.2009)

----------


## Cracker

Ժող նյութեր են պետք կապված "Դրամավարկային քաղաքականության էությունը և գործիքները" թեմային. ցանկալի ա հայերեն. ռուսերեն էլ կլինի...

----------


## Zangezur

Տես մի բանով կօգնիNew Folder.zip

----------

Cracker (21.09.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ժող նյութեր են պետք կապված "Դրամավարկային քաղաքականության էությունը և գործիքները" թեմային. ցանկալի ա հայերեն. ռուսերեն էլ կլինի...


cba.am կայքում պետք ա էս թեմայով ամեն ինչ լինի . ԿԲ-ի պախտոնական կայքն ա:

----------

Cracker (26.09.2009)

----------


## Cracker

Պետք են "Մարիոտտ" հյուրանոցային ցանցին վերաբերվող նյութեր (ցանկացած, բայց ցանկալի ա տնտեսագիտության գծով). Ու հայերեն անպայման )))

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

Ինձ խորհուրդ ա պետք. ՀՀ-ում աշխատանքի խրախուսման մասին տեղեկատվություն ո՞ր ուղղությամբ ա կարելի ման գալ: Հայերեն, ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն -- կարևորը ծեծած ջուր չլինի արդյունքում: 
Աշխատանքի շուկայով հլը ինչ-որ բաներ լինումա ճարել, բայց խրախուսման հետ գործս տխուր ա:

----------


## davidus

> Ինձ խորհուրդ ա պետք. ՀՀ-ում աշխատանքի խրախուսման մասին տեղեկատվություն ո՞ր ուղղությամբ ա կարելի ման գալ: Հայերեն, ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն -- կարևորը ծեծած ջուր չլինի արդյունքում: 
> Աշխատանքի շուկայով հլը ինչ-որ բաներ լինումա ճարել, բայց խրախուսման հետ գործս տխուր ա:


իսկ դու խրախուսում ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում??? նախ և առաջ կարաս անդրադառնաս օրենսդրական դաշտին, որի բարելավվումը ինքնին խթանող հանգամանք է:

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

> իսկ դու խրախուսում ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում??? նախ և առաջ կարաս անդրադառնաս օրենսդրական դաշտին, որի բարելավվումը ինքնին խթանող հանգամանք է:


Խրախուսման մեջ մտնում են, օրինակի համար, նյութական և ոչ նյութական պարգևատրման ձևերը, ուշադրությունը աշխատողի հանդեպ, զանազան տեսական մեթոդների կիրառումը, կամ աշխատողի լիազորությունների ընդլայնումը նր կողմից հաջող աշխատանքային գործունեության դրսևորումից հետո:
Խնդիրն այն է, որ այդ ամենը իմ մոտ առկա է զուտ որպես տեսություն՝ դրա կիրառման մասին Հայաստանյան իրականությունում նյութեր թե որտեղից ճարեմ - չեմ պատկերացնում:
Պետք են օրինակ տվյալներ, թե առանձին վերցրած կազմակերպություններում դա ինչպես ա գործի դրվում, բայց պետական որորտում խրախուսումը հանգումա տարրական պրեմիաներին մենակ, իսկ մասնավոր ընկերություններից ինֆորմացիա ճարել չեմ կարողանում: 
Տեղական գիտական հետազոտությունների մասին էլ չեմ էլ ասում: Չնայած, մեկ էլ տեսար ու տենցն էլ գտնվեց… մի խոսքով՝ ուրախ կլինեմ թեմայի հետ կապ ունեցող ցանկացած նյութերի, որ կարողանամ գոնե համեմատություն անց կացնեմ մեր ու արտասահմանի միջև:

----------


## davidus

> Խրախուսման մեջ մտնում են, օրինակի համար, նյութական և ոչ նյութական պարգևատրման ձևերը, ուշադրությունը աշխատողի հանդեպ, զանազան տեսական մեթոդների կիրառումը, կամ աշխատողի լիազորությունների ընդլայնումը նր կողմից հաջող աշխատանքային գործունեության դրսևորումից հետո:
> Խնդիրն այն է, որ այդ ամենը իմ մոտ առկա է զուտ որպես տեսություն՝ դրա կիրառման մասին Հայաստանյան իրականությունում նյութեր թե որտեղից ճարեմ - չեմ պատկերացնում:
> Պետք են օրինակ տվյալներ, թե առանձին վերցրած կազմակերպություններում դա ինչպես ա գործի դրվում, բայց պետական որորտում խրախուսումը հանգումա տարրական պրեմիաներին մենակ, իսկ մասնավոր ընկերություններից ինֆորմացիա ճարել չեմ կարողանում: 
> Տեղական գիտական հետազոտությունների մասին էլ չեմ էլ ասում: Չնայած, մեկ էլ տեսար ու տենցն էլ գտնվեց… մի խոսքով՝ ուրախ կլինեմ թեմայի հետ կապ ունեցող ցանկացած նյութերի, որ կարողանամ գոնե համեմատություն անց կացնեմ մեր ու արտասահմանի միջև:


հաա, դու "մոտիվացիայի" մասին ես ասում.... ինձ թվում էր աշխատանքի շուկայի բարելավման մասին է խոսքը  :Smile: 
 կարճ ասած, քեզ անձնակազմի կառավարման "հայկական" տարբերակի մասին նյութեր են պետք: Վիվասել որ նամակ գրես, կարող ա պատասխանեն: Իրանց մոտ մի քիչ ավելի հետևողական են անձնակազմի շահադրդման գործոնին:

----------


## Zangezur

> Ինձ խորհուրդ ա պետք. ՀՀ-ում աշխատանքի խրախուսման մասին տեղեկատվություն ո՞ր ուղղությամբ ա կարելի ման գալ: Հայերեն, ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն -- կարևորը ծեծած ջուր չլինի արդյունքում: 
> Աշխատանքի շուկայով հլը ինչ-որ բաներ լինումա ճարել, բայց խրախուսման հետ գործս տխուր ա:


մի հատ գիրք կա, մեջը տենց գլուխ կա, կիմանամ կասեմ

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

> Վիվասել որ նամակ գրես, կարող ա պատասխանեն: Իրանց մոտ մի քիչ ավելի հետևողական են անձնակազմի շահադրդման գործոնին:


Ուհու, իրանք, մեկ էլ բիլայնը: Բայց կպատասխանե՞ն արդյոք… ամեն դեպքում վաղը կգրեմ, փորձը դժվար փորձանք բերի: 



> կիմանամ կասեմ


Շնորհակալ եմ օգնության համար:

----------


## Katka

Հիդրոգեն ջան, մի հատ եթե չես մտել, մտիր նաև համապատասխան նախարարության սայթը՝
http://www.edu.am/index.php?menu1=97&menu2=161&arch=0, էս մի հատ կարդա, մեջը կետեր կան:  :Smile:

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

Katka, շնորհակալ եմ հղման համար, բայց ճիշտն ասած ճգտա ինչը դու ի նկատի ունեիր: Ընդեղի նյութերից ի՞նչնա իմ թեմայի հետ կապված:

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ ջան, օգնության կարիք ունեմ:

Փնտրում եմ 2008թ.-ին Համաշխարհային բանկի դրամաշնորհով գերմանական «Ֆիխտներ» (Fichtner) խորհրդատվական ընկերության պատրաստած «Կոշտ թափոնների աղբահանության կազմակերպումը Երևանում» զեկույցի *ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ* տարբերակը (Municipal Solid Waste Management in Yerevan): Անգլերենն ունեմ, բայց հայերենը չեմ կարողանում գտնել:

Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Sanya

Սիրելի տնտեսագետներ և տնտեսագիտությամբ հետաքրքրվողներ , կցանկանայի տնտեսագիտության վերաբերյալ մի քանի էլեկտրոնային հասցեներ ասեիք (նախընտրելի է հայերեն տարբերակով)...:

----------


## tikopx

Կզարմանամ , որ հայերեն գտնես

----------


## Katka

> Սիրելի տնտեսագետներ և տնտեսագիտությամբ հետաքրքրվողներ , կցանկանայի տնտեսագիտության վերաբերյալ մի քանի էլեկտրոնային հասցեներ ասեիք (նախընտրելի է հայերեն տարբերակով)...:


Տնտեսագիտություն տեսակա՞ն, գործնակա՞ն, գիրք ա պե՞տք, ստատիստիկա՞ ես ուզում: 
Ամեն դեպքում՝ աչքովս ընկավ, գրեմ: Հայերենի համար կարաս մտնես համապատասխան նախարարությունների կայքէջերը, տնտեսագիտության վերաբերյալ չեն լինի, բայց տնտեսության վերաբերյալ կլինեն, հետն էլ լինքեր կլինեն: ԿԲ-ի կայքէջում էլ կարաս գտնես: Էստեղ կարաս հոդվածներ կարդալով` նաեւ հեղինակների գրքերը գտնես ու բլա, բլա, բլա: Եթե հետաքրքրված ես: :Smile: 
1.	www.Economist.com
2.	www.worldbank.org
3.	www.aup.ru
4.	www.cisstat.com
5. www.economics.wideworld.ru
6.www.l91.ru
7.www.oecd.org
8. www.imf.org

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Կներեք, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ անհատականների համար նյութեր գտնեմ հետևյալ առարկաներից՝անցումային տնտեսության տնտեսագիտություն,վիճակագրություն,գլոբալ  տնտեսագիտություն,ինչ լեզվով էլ լինի:

----------


## Katka

> Կներեք, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ անհատականների համար նյութեր գտնեմ հետևյալ առարկաներից՝անցումային տնտեսության տնտեսագիտություն,վիճակագրություն,գլոբալ  տնտեսագիտություն,ինչ լեզվով էլ լինի:


Վերեւի կայքէջերը հերթով մտիր: Նյութ էէէէ՜՜՜ :Jpit: 
Հատկապես՝
www.worldbank.org
www.aup.ru
www.cisstat.com
www.economics.wideworld.ru
www.oecd.org
www.imf.org
www.armstat.am

Հարցը հարցի համար մի տվեք էլի, խոխերք :LOL:

----------

Գանգրահեր (06.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ, ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է, ՀՀ-ում վերջին տարիներին աղբահանույթան վերաբերյալ որևէ հետազոտություն անցկացվել է, ու դրա մասին տեղեկություն որտեղից կարելի է ստանալ։

----------


## Adriano

> Ժողովուրդ, ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է, ՀՀ-ում վերջին տարիներին աղբահանույթան վերաբերյալ որևէ հետազոտություն անցկացվել է, ու դրա մասին տեղեկություն որտեղից կարելի է ստանալ։


Էհհհ իմ կարծիքով նման վճակագրություն կարելիա գտնել , այն էլ մեկ -երկու տարվա մասշտաբով, այն էլ ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրից: իսկ մեր ազգային վիճակագրական նկարչությունից չես գտնի: Իսկ մեկ հարց, եթե գաղտնիք չէ ինչ խնդիր եք ուսումնասիրում?

----------


## davidus

> Էհհհ իմ կարծիքով նման վճակագրություն կարելիա գտնել , այն էլ մեկ -երկու տարվա մասշտաբով, այն էլ ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրից: իսկ մեր ազգային վիճակագրական նկարչությունից չես գտնի: Իսկ մեկ հարց, եթե գաղտնիք չէ ինչ խնդիր եք ուսումնասիրում?


Վերջին ուսումնասիրությունը արել է գերմանական Ֆիխտներ կազմակերպությունը 2007-2008թ-ի համար, բայց մենակ Երևանի մասշտաբով։

ՏԻՄ-երի կողմից մատուցվող հանրային ծառայություններից մեկն էլ աղբահանության կազմակերպումն է։ Դրա վերաբերյալ է թեզս՝ ՏԻՄ-երում կառավարման հիմնակնդիրների։

----------


## Adriano

> Վերջին ուսումնասիրությունը արել է գերմանական Ֆիխտներ կազմակերպությունը 2007-2008թ-ի համար, բայց մենակ Երևանի մասշտաբով։
> 
> ՏԻՄ-երի կողմից մատուցվող հանրային ծառայություններից մեկն էլ աղբահանության կազմակերպումն է։ Դրա վերաբերյալ է թեզս՝ ՏԻՄ-երում կառավարման հիմնակնդիրների։


Թեման չափազանց կարևորա, օրինակ աղբահանության ոլորտում լիբերալացման կողմնակից եմ, ասենք աղբահանությամբ թող զբաղվեն մի քանի ձեռնարկություններ, ասենք յուրաքանչյուր համայնքում ինչ-որ թվով կազմակերպություններ: Որոնք մասնագիտացված կզբաղվեն աղբահանության, վերջինիս վերամշակման և հետագա կիրառման խնդիրներով: Թեմադ գրելուց հետո կարդալու արժանի բանա :Wink:

----------


## davidus

> Թեման չափազանց կարևորա, օրինակ աղբահանության ոլորտում լիբերալացման կողմնակից եմ, ասենք աղբահանությամբ թող զբաղվեն մի քանի ձեռնարկություններ, ասենք յուրաքանչյուր համայնքում ինչ-որ թվով կազմակերպություններ: Որոնք մասնագիտացված կզբաղվեն աղբահանության, վերջինիս վերամշակման և հետագա կիրառման խնդիրներով: Թեմադ գրելուց հետո կարդալու արժանի բանա


Հույսով եմ ամառը արդեն պատրաստ կլինի:

----------


## Gazanchik

Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ եթե նշված թեմաների վերաբերյալ նյութեր տաիք:
1.Տնտեսագիտության առարկան և մեթոդը
2.Հասարակության պահանջմունքները և արտադրական հնարավորությունները
3.Տնտեսական համակարգերը
4.Արտադրության գործոնները և տնտեսության կազմակերպման հիմնահարցերը
5.Ռեսուրսների, արդյունքների և եկամուտների շրջապտույտը
6.Պահանջարկը, առաջարկը և շուկան
7.Պահանջարկի և առաջարկի ճկունություն
8.Պետության դերը շուկայական տնտեսությունում և նրա գործառույթները
9.Մասնավոր հատված: Ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեության կազմակերպումը
10.Ազգային արտադրություն, մակրոտնտեսական ցուցանիշներ
11.Փող և բանկային գործ
12.Գնաճի հիմնախնդիրը
13.Գործարարության պարբերաշրջաններ և գործազրկություն
14.Կատարյալ և ոչ կատարյալ մրցակցություն
15.Պետական բյուջե, բյուջեի դեֆիցիտ և պետական պարտք
16.Միջազգային առևտուր: Համեմատական առավելությունների տեսությունը

----------


## V!k

> Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ եթե նշված թեմաների վերաբերյալ նյութեր տաիք:
> 1.Տնտեսագիտության առարկան և մեթոդը
> 2.Հասարակության պահանջմունքները և արտադրական հնարավորությունները
> 3.Տնտեսական համակարգերը
> 4.Արտադրության գործոնները և տնտեսության կազմակերպման հիմնահարցերը
> 5.Ռեսուրսների, արդյունքների և եկամուտների շրջապտույտը
> 6.Պահանջարկը, առաջարկը և շուկան
> 7.Պահանջարկի և առաջարկի ճկունություն
> 8.Պետության դերը շուկայական տնտեսությունում և նրա գործառույթները
> ...


Իմեյլդ ՊՄ-ով ասա, ուղարկեմ մի քանի հատը :Smile:

----------


## Artyom

> Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ եթե նշված թեմաների վերաբերյալ նյութեր տաիք:
> 1.Տնտեսագիտության առարկան և մեթոդը
> 2.Հասարակության պահանջմունքները և արտադրական հնարավորությունները
> 3.Տնտեսական համակարգերը
> 4.Արտադրության գործոնները և տնտեսության կազմակերպման հիմնահարցերը
> 5.Ռեսուրսների, արդյունքների և եկամուտների շրջապտույտը
> 6.Պահանջարկը, առաջարկը և շուկան
> 7.Պահանջարկի և առաջարկի ճկունություն
> 8.Պետության դերը շուկայական տնտեսությունում և նրա գործառույթները
> ...


 Այս գիրքը որ ներբեռնես, կարծում եմ քո ուզած բոլոր թեմաները կգտնես:
Սա էլ մեկ այլ գիրք, բայց այստեղ թեմաները քիչ են:

----------

davidus (07.06.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Այս գիրքը որ ներբեռնես, կարծում եմ քո ուզած բոլոր թեմաները կգտնես:
> Սա էլ մեկ այլ գիրք, բայց այստեղ թեմաները քիչ են:


Տնտեսագիտության տեսույթան գիրքը որտեղից էլ ճարել եք:  :Jpit:

----------


## Artyom

Մեկ այլ տնտեսագիտության տեսության գիրք այստեղ եմ ափլոդ արել:
P.S. Կոմպիս մեջ պեղում կատարելուց հետո գտա: :LOL:

----------


## davidus

> Մեկ այլ տնտեսագիտության տեսության գիրք այստեղ եմ ափլոդ արել:
> P.S. Կոմպիս մեջ պեղում կատարելուց հետո գտա:


Կիրակոսյանի գիրքը հաստատ հրատարակչությունից ա «վերցրած»: Աշխատանքային PDF-ներ են: Ամեն դեպքում թանկարժեք գտածո ա:

----------

Artyom (08.06.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Կիրակոսյանի գիրքը հաստատ հրատարակչությունից ա «վերցրած»: Աշխատանքային PDF-ներ են: Ամեն դեպքում թանկարժեք գտածո ա:


 Կիրակոսյանի 2000 թվականի գիրքը ունեմ, նոր համեմատեցի, էս էլեկտրոնային տարբերակի մեջ ահագին ենթավերնագրեր են ավելացրել:

----------


## Zangezur

> Կիրակոսյանի գիրքը հաստատ հրատարակչությունից ա «վերցրած»: Աշխատանքային PDF-ներ են: Ամեն դեպքում թանկարժեք գտածո ա:


Ըտենց շուրջ 40 հատ գիրքի վոռդ ու պդֆ տարբերակ ժողում ուսանողների ձեռը ֆռումա: Ժողի տպարանիցա ոնց որ դուրս եկել

----------


## Sonia Sargsyan

http://economy.do.am/
*Կուրսային և դիպլոմային աշխատանքների, էլեկտրոնային գրքերի անվճար ու թարմացվող բազա տնտեսագետ ուսանողների համար...*

----------


## Zangezur

> http://economy.do.am/
> *Կուրսային և դիպլոմային աշխատանքների, էլեկտրոնային գրքերի անվճար ու թարմացվող բազա տնտեսագետ ուսանողների համար...*


Իսկ հայերեն գրքերը որ գցել եք, հեղինակներից թույլատվություն հարցրել եք՞՞՞՞

----------


## Sonia Sargsyan

Իսկ մյուս բոլոր կայքերը, ըստ Ձեզ, թույլտվություն հարցնում են?

Ներկայացված նյութերի հեղինակային իրավունքը պատկանում է իրենց օրինական տերերին, և եթե որևէ հեղինակ առարկի ու հետադարձ կապի միջոցով պահանջի նյութը հեռացնել, խնդիր չի լինի.... նյութն անմիջապես կհեռացվի... իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ կայքը նպատակ ունի աջակցել տնտեսագետ ուսանողին` նյութերի, գրքերի, օգտակար հղումների, թափուր աշխատատեղերի և այլնի մասին համապատասխան ինֆորմացիա տեղադրելով...

----------


## karik

բարեվ բոլորին
ժողովուրդ կարող եք ինձ ասել թե ամռան ընթացքում որտեղ կարող եմ հաշվապահություն սովորեմ

----------


## Katka

http://www.iatc.am/

Ես էնտեղ դասընթացներ անցել եմ: Հագեցած է բավականին:  :Smile:

----------


## karik

Բայց ինչի ա անգլերենով տված , դասընթացը հայերենա թե  անգլերեն

----------


## Sonia Sargsyan

Հայաստանի հաշվապահների և աուդիտորների ասոցիացիա http://www.aaaa.am/

http://armeco.ru/dir/hashvapahakan/2

----------


## Sonia Sargsyan

http://armeco.ru/load   Էլեկտրոնային գրքեր / Կուրսային - Դիպլոմային աշխատանքներ

----------


## Sonia Sargsyan

http://for-u.do.am/blog/1-0-6 - Էլեկտրոնային գրքեր տնտեսագիտությունից...

----------

Katka (11.11.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եթե հետաքրքրում ա տարին ամփոփող բազային վիճակագրությունը - Հայաստան ու ԱՊՀ երկրներ, առանց Ռուսաստանի: 

Բնակչություն

Population.jpg

Ընդհանուր տնտեսական ցուցանիշներ

GDP.jpgGDP per capita.jpgInflation.jpg

Պետական ոլորտ

----------

davidus (20.12.2011), Varzor (19.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պետական ոլորտ, շարունակություն

expenditure.jpgDeficit.jpg

Պետական պարտք

Debt.jpg

Արտաքին ոլորտ

BOP.jpg

----------

Varzor (19.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ընդհանուր տնտեսական ցուցանիշներ
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]53654


մլն. $, թե մլրդ. ???

----------


## Varzor

Տրիբուն ձյա,
Կարող ես տրամադրել այդ նույն տվյալները արտահայտված ոչ թե ՀՆԱ-ի հետ հարաբերակցությամբ, այլ կոնկրետ թվերով: Էդ %-ների հարաբերակցությունը տենց էլ չսիրեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մլն. $, թե մլրդ. ???


մլրդ ...  :LOL:  Այ տենում ես, տոկոսներով ավելի ճիշտ ա, թե չէ սենց աբսուրդներ կարան լինեն

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա,
> Կարող ես տրամադրել այդ նույն տվյալները արտահայտված ոչ թե ՀՆԱ-ի հետ հարաբերակցությամբ, այլ կոնկրետ թվերով: Էդ %-ների հարաբերակցությունը տենց էլ չսիրեցի


Կարամ, բայց ստեղ դեղադրելը զոռ ա: Պետք ա յեմայլ կարամ անեմ, սաղ բազան:

----------

Varzor (19.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Կարամ, բայց ստեղ դեղադրելը զոռ ա: Պետք ա յեմայլ կարամ անեմ, սաղ բազան:


Էդ ինչ բազա է? Նկարներ են, excel-ներ են, թե ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ծրագիր է?
Եթե շատ մեծ չի` ուղարկի: varzor@mail.ru
Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ ինչ բազա է? Նկարներ են, excel-ներ են, թե ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ծրագիր է?
> Եթե շատ մեծ չի` ուղարկի: varzor@mail.ru
> Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ


 WEO սովորական բազան ա, excel ..

----------


## Sonia Sargsyan

Տնտեսագիտական բացատրական բառարան - http://armeco.ru/index/tntesagitakan..._bar_aran/0-48

----------

Varzor (25.07.2012)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

*Պահեստային տնտեսություններ*ի մասին նյութեր են հարկավոր ինձ. կամ գրականություն, որից կարողանամ օգտվեմ: /հայերեն/

----------


## V!k

ժող ջան ինչ-որ մեկը այս թեմաներից որևէ մեկի մասին նյութ կարո՞ղ է ունենալ 

1. Բյուջետավորման ավանդական և գործընթացային մոդելների համեմատական բնութագիրը 
2. Բյուջետավորման բնորոշումը, նպատակը և ներդրման նախադրյալներն առևտրային բանկերում
 3. Բյուջետավորման տեխնոլոգիաները և դրանց ներդրման առանձնահատկություններն առևտրային բանկերում

----------

